# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  DAEMON Project RP: Story

## Seanchaidh

*  This is an RP which delves into parapsychology and morality. This topic tells the history about the RP story. The "DAEMON Project RP: Powers" talks about abilities, "DAEMON Project RP: Sign Up" is where characters are created and "DAEMON Project RP: The Rebirth" is the actual RP.*

*Please read this, create a character and then start RPing. DO NOT post character bios here OR start RPing here.*

_In the not so distant future there was a strange event occurred in a government facility within the USA known as "The Coming". This enigmatic event resulted in the death of everyone in the facility bar six test patients.
These test patients were injected with an untested and unknown serum called AnomRNA. No on knows its effects except the escpaed patients. 
  Five hundred years after the incident people with abilities started showing up, a couple of months after a strange branch of the government was created called "The DAEMON Project". The whereabouts of this organisation and its motives are unknown. The organisation has six members:

  Diana Montgomery    -   Advisor
  Allen Martial            -    Head of the Company
  Elektra Gomez          -    Chief of Security
  Martin Siek             -    Head of Research
  Oria Siek                -    Chief of Medical Branch
  Norman Terrence      -   Chief of Finance

   The organisation is actually research facility into parapsychology. 

  This RP is centred around the doings of this company and the effect "The Coming" has had on the world. The first part of the RP is called "The Rebirth".
In this part three out of the six founders of the organisation disappear mysteriously and are presumed dead when one of them is found in the woods dead. The facility is then broken into and subjects released. The rest of "The Rebirth" shows the rest of the company trying to track down the patients and trying to stop and find out the murderer.

 Later Parts:

 2 - "The Mirror"
 3 - "The Veil"_

----------


## Seanchaidh

_I have received some pms infroming me about my story being quite vague and I do apologise - I was busy as I typed it so go figure.

Anyway, I'll try and elaborate further so here it goes. 

  After the patients' escape during "The Coming" they were free to rebuild there lives and as a result had kids, grandkids and so on. So after five hundred years a lot of generations had passed and the people born during them also possessed abilities however due to DNA variation during meiosis and such their abilities varied from their parents. 
  During this time, the government aware of the problem slowly began creating a branch which would deal with this problem - The DAEMON Project, the motives of this agency are still vague but they hunt down and capture special people and test them and if necessary eliminate them or use them as weapons and so on. Ironically however, all of the people in charge of this organisation possess abilities themselves (which wont be revealed till later).
  However a strange occurence happened at one point and all the company members vanished. Told in the story so far one was found wandering aimlessly through some Californian woods with little memory of previous moments and that was Diana Montgomery. 
  Which means several of the others are still missing and are presumed dead one actually is and that is Martin Siek, and it also means that the people who broke into the facillity are still runnning loose._

----------

